# What is the best free subdomain?



## tommo020788 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi, seeing as there are allot of untrusted filehosting websites out there, I'm after a free subdomain to host my own files at.
I will probably also build a small website to go with it eventually, but for now, all I am after is a webhost that allows me to upload/store files preferably over 5mb per file upload.

most websites I have checked out so far, have an overall storage limmit of 250MB-500MB, but with a file upload limmit of 500KB per file, which is really annoying...


So in your oppinion, what is the best free webhost to go with?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think you'll find anything for free like this. At best, you can look into some file hosts, but web hosts generally don't want to archive your files like that. It's one reason I have to have a VPS or dedicated server, to host lots of 50-100MB files.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Gave you an option the other week and I don't know why you can't access Skydrive. The only reason I can think of you not being able to access Skydrive is because your IP address could be blacklisted.


----------



## tommo020788 (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah its the only reason I could think of also, but I have never been on skydrive before, and never been blacklisted by their mother company either...
Infact, I have never been blacklisted from any website before... :S


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Try Dropbox. There's no subdomain feature but it's a great filehost and you can even host a static HTML site (albeit with an ugly URL).

If you're going to sign up, you can use my referral link and we'll both get 250MB of extra space: https://www.dropbox.com/referrals/NTIxMzA5


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

you can store files in google docs? or google sites?


----------

